# Curried Olive Appy



## kadesma (May 30, 2012)

Take a small loaf of French bread, slice and lightly toast one side only. Mix 1 can of black ripe pitted olives,1/4-cup sliced green onion both white and green, 3/4 cup of grated Cheddar,4-5 Tab. Mayo pich of salt and curry powder to taste mix well then  spread on untoasted side of bread broil til bubbly sprinkle with some fresh chopped parsley. Green stuffed olives might make a nice change, sprinkle some chopped toasted almonds on the top emmmm.
enjoy
kades


----------



## blissful (May 31, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Take a small loaf of French bread, slice and lightly toast one side only. Mix 1 can of black ripe pitted olives,1/4-cup sliced green onion both white and green, 3/4 cup of grated Cheddar,4-5 Tab. Mayo pich of salt and curry powder to taste mix well then  spread on untoasted side of bread broil til bubbly sprinkle with some fresh chopped parsley. Green stuffed olives might make a nice change, sprinkle some chopped toasted almonds on the top emmmm.
> enjoy
> kades



Kadesma, that sound delicious. I'll give it a try. Thank you!

We used to make tea sandwiches a long time ago using the following fillings.

Black olives, walnuts, spices, all finely chopped and something to bind (mayo). Spread on breads, crusts removed, cut in triangles.

Green olives and cream cheese, spread on breads, crusts removed, cut in triangles.

I just purchased 5 lbs of fresh pitted olive antipasto--they are delicious. I'm going to try some new things (like your recipe) for a side at dinner using these olives (w/a little peppers, and capers). I love olives!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 31, 2012)

Love olives, sounds great!


----------



## kadesma (May 31, 2012)

blissful said:


> Kadesma, that sound delicious. I'll give it a try. Thank you!
> 
> We used to make tea sandwiches a long time ago using the following fillings.
> 
> ...


Your ideas look so yummy, I love anything on squishie white bread crusts removed.Cream cheese with grren olives and finely sliced or chopped green onions yessirreeeee Hope you like this recipe enjoy
kades


----------



## kadesma (May 31, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Love olives, sounds great!


Thank you PF,
ma


----------

